# Jammin Jigs



## WHITE-DEER-SLAYER (Oct 12, 2009)

This is pathetic. I try to support Jammin jigs since they are on Michigan-sportsman and it has been 2 weeks and i still have no jigs. I know that it is christmas time but 2 weeks is bad business. Hopefully this is a time were the company takes care of the customer.


----------



## luckyfisher13 (Dec 20, 2009)

its going on week 1 for me i bought the forty jig package..... and i am still wondering if it is even going to come..... im new to their business liked there prices but i could drive to knutsons and get the stuff in a week i mean come on.....i hope mine doesnt take as long as your or they are going to loose much business!!!


----------



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

I didn't want to hear this, I just ordered some jigs from them on the 18th.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Frankly, I am surprized. Their service is usually outstanding.


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

Steve said:


> Frankly, I am surprized. Their service is usually outstanding.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

There must be some kind of mixup. I ordered from them last Saturday and had my jigs at my door on Tuesday. I have been using them for years and hae never had a problem. Did you try to contact them? I'm sure they will go above and beyond to make it up to you.

Joe


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Last time I ordered from them, it's been a while, it took about 10 days which seemed reasonable. Like a watched pot, it never boils. 

Gotta remember, they are not Bass Pro, they are a small company trying to keep pace with a specialized product.


----------



## DoninNe (Jan 24, 2008)

I have never had any problems with them. I love their jigs, they are all I use 95 percent of the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I placed a nice sized order a couple of weeks ago. Had them in my mail box in a few days. 

They worked pretty good over the weekend!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Steve said:


> Frankly, I am surprized. Their service is usually outstanding.


Same here, although I've not ordered from them this year I did last and received them in short order.

Send them and email or try contacting them the old fashion way, by phone. 

How did you pay for them? Paypal? If so I've been guilty of not doing something right in the past with other types of orders and the payment didnt go thru.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I ordered from them in the past. Yeah, it took awhile to get my order and I wasn't overly impressed with the jigs, but the value is there. They threw in a TON of extra jigs (not from me complaining either), stuff I didn't even order, just stuff to try out. If you like the jigs,, you get a pretty good bang for your buck.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

caught some great panfish/pike with them over the weekend. You can't go wrong with the 40pc grab bag. I also received a few extra jigs as well. I will order from them in the future!


----------



## luckyfisher13 (Dec 20, 2009)

FISHING JIGS ARE IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just got mine today thank goodness!!!:yikes::yikes:


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

I love the neon bobber fry with a touch of plastic. Just ordered 30 more.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i think the mail is taking much longer than normal lately. i have some packages that i have been waiting for that i know shipped the 11th out of iowa and i am finally getting them today.... REDICULOUS. same thing for one shipped the 12th out of chicago.... i got that on saturday.

things are taking a long time... don't know if thats because of the holidays or what.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

took 7 days and I got mine on sat. love the football jigs


----------



## dmax2 (Mar 13, 2008)

I order the 40 pack today, got a conformation email that they will ship today. Will post arrival day. I think if anyone was in a rush, you should have ordered in July:lol:


----------



## Junio58er (Dec 21, 2008)

Why did you guys wait till' the slowest mail delivery season of the year? You also waited until now with ice on the lake to order your jigs. Do you think that you're (LSC) are the only people in the country that have an order placed? You should have ordered them two months ago if you wanted them the next day.


----------



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

Got mine today, (only 4 days)


----------



## dmax2 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ordered on the 21st and they came in the mail today the 26th. Got some free samples too. GOOD SERVICE Jammin Jigs.


----------

